# Scope??



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone hunt turkeys with a [email protected] Not a red dot , but a regular scope I purchased one for deer hunting. was just wondering if anyone used them for turkey?????


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Used a SIMMONS PRO DIAMOND................was great deer (shotgun scope)..also......Jon Sr.....Hunted with it alot of years.....


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

I used a simmons pro diamond also but just took it off because I didnt like it for turkey hunting.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i got a simmons pro diamond that thing is freaking awesome its on my deer gun... sorry i know you didnt ask about deer. just wanted to throw my 2 cents in


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I use low power shotgun scope on my turkey gun. My eyesight isn't that great and it helps me focus on birds when they are in heavier cover.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a holo sight on my gun and its sweet


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I have killed some birds using a Bushnell Trophy 4.5 power scope on my 870SM. Overall I due prefer having a scope on my shotgun for turkey hunting, but it does have its cons. There is the issue of weather hinderances, and fogging. Also you must consider that it takes longer to acquire a bird in your scope as opposed to using open sights. This fact alone can cost you a bird if it busts you and decides to run or fly. I do like my scope due to the fact that I can draw a finer aiming point, and if needed can take a longer shot.

Caution: Turkey hunting with a scope can be painfull, as I found out last year when I shot at a bird, and got my forehead layed wide open. My adrenaline was pumping and I didn't have a firm enough grip on the gun, and still have the scar to show for it. 

Whatever you choose to use, scope or open sights. The most important thing is shot selection. You tremendously increase your odds of killing the bird when you make a good shot choice. Just as in deer hunting a broadside shot has a higher kill percentage than a head on shot. Simply due to the fact that you have a larger kill zone to hit. A bird out of strut with its head extended offers a larger kill zone than a bird in full strut with its head tucked in. Good Luck this season.


----------

